# November 2011 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2011)

Taken with LX5, Mountain images taken on Moel yr Ogof adjacent mountain or hill to Moel Hebog. Trains and church in Porthmadog.


Moel yr Ogof


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2011)

very beautiful part of the world you live in stowpirate!!!


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> very beautiful part of the world you live in stowpirate!!!



I am from Suffolk which is a flat featureless landscape full of cars and people with lots of open sky. Just got back from two weeks of walking/climbing/hiking/drinking in Wales!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> I am from Suffolk which is a flat featureless landscape full of cars and people with lots of open sky. Just got back from two weeks of walking/climbing/hiking/drinking in Wales!



Oh right, I thought you lived there.. Did you get to Rhossilli beach on the Gower when you were there?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe some cliché fireworks shots later


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2011)

More here


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2011)

Aberystwyth Wales taken with LX5


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2011)

Mountain Lake on the footpath to Moel Hebog & Moel yr Ogof. The route of the now dissused Gorseddau Junction and Portmadoc Railway is just off the photo behind the trees. Three images stitched with MS Ice.






View from Craig Isallt towards Moel Hebog & Moel yr Ogof - Two photos stitched.






Cwm Pennant Valley Slate Mine located near Isallt Bach Cottage. There appears to be another Railway running down the valley to Portmadog? - All taken with Olympus XA


----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2011)

That last one is delicious. What film were you using?


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> That last one is delicious. What film were you using?



Kodak Versatility 400 Colour film that expired in 2006. Cheap film they packaged with throwaway basic cameras like Le Clic's etc etc... I can see some of my photos are very grainy and others not which is probably down to exposure and local Asdas film scanner.






Craig Isallt with Craig-y-garn in the distance - again the Olympus XA and out of date film. The slate mine is about 100 foot in front, you can see the top of one of the trees that is on the previous photo.

This month I am going to bore you lot with hundreds of photos of Wales. I took about 200 film based images over the last couple of weeks and I have no idea how many digital. Also one B&W DIY film effort with a folding Kodak Retina


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Oh right, I thought you lived there.. Did you get to Rhossilli beach on the Gower when you were there?



Mostly the Cwm Pennant Valley area and just south of Aberystwyth in cheap off/low season Holiday cottages. I tried not to use the car and walked everywhere. The plan was to climb Moel Hebog but on the day the weather was against us. Dingle our Cocker Spaniel got a bit wet and cold! We decided on another dryer day we would try climbing the adjacent Mountain Moel yr Ogof as it looked more demanding and was not as high.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks beautiful stowpirate.

I wish I was drawn to walking oot in the countryside a bit more.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Looks beautiful stowpirate.
> 
> I wish I was drawn to walking oot in the countryside a bit more.



Had a great time taking photos. Wales is good place to visit this time of year.
















Taken with a well worn folding 35mm Kodak Retina 1a with Schneider Xenar 50mm f3.5 lens dating from c1950.  Film used B&W Ilford FP4 125. Film was developed using out of date very brown/black Ilford, Multigrade paper developer. Dev time was 5.5mins 1+19. Also used Jessops cheap fixer which had been used a few times before. Film was hung on the garden line to dry. Scanned with a nasty cheap stand alone Veho VFS-008.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm doing a stowpirate 




Praktica PL Nova I by cybertect, on Flickr




Rollei B35 by cybertect, on Flickr




Yashica Lynx 5000 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I'm doing a stowpirate



Like that Yashica Lynx 5000, do you use the beast ?


----------



## cybertect (Nov 11, 2011)

Not yet.

I bought it a couple of weeks ago from talkphotography.co.uk classifieds and I've a few recently purchased rolls of short dated 35mm Velvia and some expired 120 Portra and BW400CN to get through which means I'll probably be using my T90 or A1 and my Mamiya M645J or Yashica 124G for the foreseeable future.

The Lynx had been recently CLA-ed and has new light seals, so I shouldn't need to run a test roll through it.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 11, 2011)

Another Yashica rangefinder




Yashica Electro 35 GTN by cybertect, on Flickr




Yashica Electro 35 GTN rear by cybertect, on Flickr

and a Canon oddity, their last FD body, made by Cosina while Canon's factories were busy churning out autofocus EOS cameras.




Canon T60 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2011)

Another Yashica 






Retina


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Rollei B35 by cybertect, on Flickr



I have one of those, I haven't used it for 20 years or so. Mine is the Singapore built model although I originally had a proper German made one which was stolen. I haven't got the proper case for it though. You can tell which films are taken on these cameras because the edge markings are up upside down relative to the image. The film canister goes in 'upside down' on the left and is wound through to the right. A very light and pocketable camera - lots of fun.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2011)

Two images stitched with MS Ice - Cwm Pennant Valley - Olympus XA


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 17, 2011)

Wales again taken with LX5 and photoscaped - last one is the type of photograph I like


----------



## cybertect (Nov 18, 2011)

The Shard from Leathermarket Gardens by cybertect, on Flickr




The Shard from Leathermarket Gardens by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 19, 2011)

Hot box camera action:


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> Hot box camera action



It is great having the original manufacturers box and instructions. Rare find nowadays or was it handed down by the family?


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 20, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> It is great having the original manufacturers box and instructions. Rare find nowadays or was it handed down by the family?



I bought it for £4. Also got this in mint condition in it's box and with instructions:


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 21, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> I bought it for £4. Also got this in mint condition in it's box and with instructions:
> 
> View attachment 14828



Nice one. This camera I beleive was also manufactured in Russia. They used the normal Soviet ideal of unlicensed copies of Western products!


----------



## mick2007 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the photograph of the train taken with the Kodak Retina 1a. You can mess around with photoshop or whatever all you want, but using a camera like that creates an atmosphere that is very hard to reproduce on a computer for a shot like that.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 22, 2011)

I found a roll of 120 Kodak Elitechrome EL400 at the back of a drawer. It expired some time around 2004.

What else to do but try it out? 

Mamiya M645J with Sekor C 80mm f/2.8.




Expired by cybertect, on Flickr


And Sekor C 55mm f/2.8


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 22, 2011)

mick2007 said:


> Love the photograph of the train taken with the Kodak Retina 1a. You can mess around with photoshop or whatever all you want, but using a camera like that creates an atmosphere that is very hard to reproduce on a computer for a shot like that.








I had another go at this one in Paint Shop Pro. I was looking for the composting look without excessive contrast! This was the first effort!

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6328849462_d41ce315a7_b.jpg


----------



## cybertect (Nov 24, 2011)

Mamiya M645J with Sekor C 55mm f/2.8 and expired Kodak Portra 160NC.




A corner by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## mick2007 (Nov 24, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> I had another go at this one in Paint Shop Pro. I was looking for the composting look without excessive contrast! This was the first effort!
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6328849462_d41ce315a7_b.jpg



It's really hard to say why I like the images from some old cameras from the technical quality of the image..but over all from the one linked to flickr it really captures 'something' and thats not necessarily a 'retro' look.

I'm going to have to get shooting with film again. I've always fancied one of those 1930's Carl Zeiss 6x9.


----------



## mick2007 (Nov 24, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Another Yashica rangefinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too got an Yashica Electro from the carboot a while ago. I was very impressed with the images I saw on here when I was lurking about. Just need to sort out some batteries out.


----------



## Kippa (Nov 25, 2011)

I went on a trip to York.  Here is a photograph taken inside York Minster and York Train Station.











As usual if you want the full 18 megapixel photos you can get them which are hosted in Deviant Art here : http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## cybertect (Nov 26, 2011)

Popped down the river to Rotherhithe after work this evening and put together this 3-shot pano.




London at Night by cybertect, on Flickr

View Large (2259 x 900)

I probably have a few more pics to post later.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 26, 2011)

Another from last night




Wapping and Canary Wharf by cybertect, on Flick


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 29, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Mamiya M645J with Sekor C 55mm f/2.8 and expired Kodak Portra 160NC.



Another with the same combo




Give Way by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15944260




Oops! HMS Belfast gangway collapse by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2011)

A couple more with the M645 and Kodak Portra 160NC




Potters Fields in Autumn by cybertect, on Flickr




Abellio London 9034 [BX55 XMH] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Dec 2, 2011)

I've not been around for a while, but it's that time of year again... time to hibernate and post mindless drivel


----------

